# Please vote for Uno!!



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

We entered another contest to win some doggie goodies, his picture is titled "River Monster", you can click on it to enlarge. You can cast your vote every day until it ends May 31st. 

Thank you pups!

http://apps.facebook.com/contestshq/contests/115273/voteable_entries/21763241?ogn=facebook


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Vote placed!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Shoot I wanted to vote for Uno but I dont have a facebook account! It didnt take my vote when I went.Sorry.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks!

wags- thanks for trying


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

Sent a vote your way!


----------



## trikerdon (May 14, 2011)

Ya got mine too!!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

you have my vote


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Done!

There are some great pix there. :becky:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thank you!!  I wish I could see how many votes I've gotten so far.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Voted!! :smile:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Did and Done...


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I voted too!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I want you to know that Uno would have had my vote, but I am not on Facebook...sorry.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks anyways


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Me to, but I'm not on facebook ether. Sorry.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

please keep voting, today is the last day!


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

thanks everyone who voted, we got a 3rd place, which means $25 gift card and a toy pack from ABO gear.


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

That's really cool! Congratulations!


----------

